# So, Do you think like a Criminal?



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*What is your Agenda Darling?*



Da Blob said:


> Re: Perseus - there is a school of thought that Pride in the form of Envy was the Original Sin and is still responsible for a great number of mistakes in every human life... Aristotle was perhaps correct about Hubris...



The original sin is not very difficult. From Um there is the law of consciousness or logical deduction from the original premise and every desire eminates from this. Essential human survival in a world of limited resources. 

Sometimes Satan comes as a Man of Peace.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I couldn't pick just five. If anything I left out one or two because I was on the fence about them.

Error 2. Fear
Error 3. Zero state
Error 4. Anger
Error 5. Pride 
Error 7. Sentimentality
Error 9, Concrete Thinking
Error 10, Fragmentation 
Error 11. Uniqueness
Error 12, Perfectionism
Error 14, The Loner
Error 19, The Victim stance
Error- 20. Lack of Time Perspective
Error 26. Fear of Fear
Error 27. Lack of Trust 
Error 30. Pretentiousness


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I picked six..... CJ, you're a psychopath compared to me. Wanna be friends?*


----------



## Da Blob (Apr 18, 2009)

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> Yeah, this appears to be rather obsolete psychiatry, and moreso traits/behavioral patterns than 'errors'. You


I rather disagree, each of the 'traits' listed is a maladaptive behavior. I can not see how any could viewed as anything but erroneous...(?)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*See Cody like I said earlier, "Traits".*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Da Blob said:


> I agree to a certain extent, but for one reason or another Samenow, is recognized as "The Expert" in the field. I do not think he would achieved that status if he had not played the academic game of the Ivory Tower, run the gamut of peer-reviewed journals, met the p <.05 criteria for research projects etc.
> As far as assessment criteria, that would depend if these were errors were connected to a mental disorder such as listed in the DSM-V-TR - as I stated I do not think these errors are indications, in themselves, of a mental disorder, but rather bad habits or lazy thinking. However, many do indicate a self-centeredness that is common in Anti-social Personality Disorder - among other disorders..


An ENTJ aspires to the top on the pack of his willing helpers. 

In the commercial psychology field, I have been told that Millon (a variant of the DSM) is regarded as demeaning* - most forensic psychology is secret in the advanced level, or else the crims will fake it - I look at Millon as an overlay over basic personality types, but the Scientist INTP will be hard to avoid the Detached position on the Spinning Top, after crying (not burned), down from the Ivory Tower, drowned in the sea of humanity (Glass Bead game variant). (*To denigrate and belittle your adversaries.)

But even the critics ignore the OODA attacks and go for sensory experiences (here and now, ignore the introspective) quoting R D Laing, but I expect (as they have spent a lifetime at it) are many steps ahead of me, one rung up on the Seven Steps to Satan. Who is the Controller, an ENTJ with an INTP consultant? Where is Granny? 

Rambling around on the Circle Line

Q: what is coming out of the walls? Are they the Gnomes?


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *I picked six..... CJ, you're a psychopath compared to me. Wanna be friends?*


Yeah, it looks bad. I may be a bit uptight, but sure I'm all for psychoneurotic friendships.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I do NOT have any of these characterisitcs, even Fibbing* I do not have. (*Sometimes known as Lying.)

Are these just the crims that get caught!?


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Da Blob said:


> I can not see how any could viewed as anything but erroneous...(?)


By looking at them in a different context rather just from the viewpoint of an obsolete criminal psychiatrist?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the list is actually valid, but how does the Other decide? In this respect they just apply quick judgement, their own attitudes, believe malicious gossip, believe rotten tests like the Millon, and because the ENTJ Dire Wolf is Chief of Police. 

I suffer from four and a half of these: 2, 14, 19, 28 (part). 

2: Fear of the Fascists and Fraudians SJ, (because they attempted to murder me for one reason)
14: Because I am an NP and we are outnumbered by several thousand to one
19: Victim because I was poor in the wrong place (wrong Post Code) and I chose the wrong parents
28: Partly because of the sadists in power and to be dependent on them is unpleasant.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Political Compass is in the Dark Blue*



Da Blob said:


> I rather disagree, each of the 'traits' listed is a maladaptive behavior. I can not see how any could viewed as anything but erroneous...(?)


Because the right wing Government has carved up the property interest for their own ends and the opportunities are not available (perhaps because of personality type?) in a fair reasonable world. And the world is only fair if you are highly paid forensic/criminal psychologist supported by the system. 

Even the eschewed Robber Baron ESTP (I don't like them) gets tied up and can't move by the Taxman. The Romans invaded England to get rid of an Atrebate Horseman (and to protect their military grain harvest). 

Criminal could be said to be adaptive to circumstances ? Argue. J P Satre said something along these lines.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

PS: I walked out of a Shaw Trust meeting of sorts because one of the criminal would not stop lying. He seemed incapable of saying anything that was true; except the bit about his Violence and how he was a Victim. To me he was an Errant Horseman (ESFJ). I concluded the same using the MBTI method with my logical adaptations. 

But then by CV is designed to show me in the best light. Is that lying?


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a very bad thread. You should be ashamed.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Error 11. Uniqueness* 
*Error 14. The Loner *
*Error 27. Lack of Trust* 
*Error 26. Fear of Fea*r
*Error 24. Failure to Assume Responsible Initiatives* 
*Error 5. Pride *
*Error 10. Fragmentation* 

*I chose five then I saw other descriptions that related to me.*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I'm noticing some patterns in NTs.
*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*She Belongs to Me*



Wolfe said:


> *I'm noticing some patterns in NTs.
> *


You could rearrange the patterns and give them all another name (like an ISFP Composer). 

But an NP thinks in a different way.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*:O I know that Perseus, but I tried to make my own system before, but I got bored. :|*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Where from?*



Wolfe said:


> *:O I know that Perseus, but I tried to make my own system before, but I got bored. :|*


I do not know if the Personal Profile specifies your real world location.

In England, we drink copious quantities of Tea and Beer (Ale, not Lager).

Except I drink cider, wine and brandy.

The Scots drink whisky.

Hashish is still illegal (i.e. criminal) in England. I have heard the quality is naff nowadays.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I drink tea, tons of it, but no alcohol for me. No need to get addicted to something that would make me crazier than I already am. I already have to much energy already. I'm just going to make a wild assumption that people who have lots of energy + being drunk = not good. :tongue:*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hawks or Crocodiles ?*



Wolfe said:


> *I drink tea, tons of it, but no alcohol for me. No need to get addicted to something that would make me crazier than I already am. I already have to much energy already. I'm just going to make a wild assumption that people who have lots of energy + being drunk = not good. :tongue:*


Very much a INTJ trait reply.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*:O I was under the impression that INTJs were robots.


Which brings me to INTJ females.... damn :]
*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Cathouse*



Wolfe said:


> *:O I was under the impression that INTJs were robots.
> 
> 
> Which brings me to INTJ females.... damn :]
> *


Another typical ENTJ reply. Stick to ISFP Cats and do not bother Ms Owl INTJ.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Another typical ENTJ reply. Stick to ISFP Cats and do not bother Ms Owl INTJ.


*Umm... how about no. I'll be with whoever I want to be with. ENFPs tend to love me more than ISFPs, and a INTJ I just met is absolutely in love with me. I think you need to get out more if you want people to just stick to one personality type.

 I've decided I'm ENTX I have traits of both J and P. I'm messy like a P but talk like a J, and etc (insert other traits).
*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Try ESFPs. They will give you the runaround.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*:] I know some ESFPs. Doesn't mean that I'm not going to date this INTJ. I just need to set it up.  Fun, Fun, Fun.

:] If only Alanna was female. :tongue:
*


----------



## Da Blob (Apr 18, 2009)

Perseus said:


> An ENTJ aspires to the top on the pack of his willing helpers.
> 
> In the commercial psychology field, I have been told that Millon (a variant of the DSM) is regarded as demeaning* - most forensic psychology is secret in the advanced level, or else the crims will fake it - I look at Millon as an overlay over basic personality types, but the Scientist INTP will be hard to avoid the Detached position on the Spinning Top, after crying (not burned), down from the Ivory Tower, drowned in the sea of humanity (Glass Bead game variant). (*To denigrate and belittle your adversaries.)
> 
> ...


Ah Perseus, since you are one the few i know whose has immediately grasped the utility of the O. O.D. A. loop, perhaps, you can start a thread and explain it to these 'youngsters'?

BTW - Million is good for assessment purposes... I will let you in on one secret -The MMPI test - they know everyone lies on that test, so they have devised 7 different scales to determine exactly what kind of liar a 'client' is, that is addition to the 13 scales for clinical use...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I did the *Millon* test and I didn't lie until near the end. Truthfully, I could put the tick in any of the boxes according to circumstances. That is why I call it the Spinning Top. I suspect trends can be detected. I wonder if the opposites mean anything? Sociable has the opposite of Capricious (if I remember correctly).

At the time I was trying to get a grip with the Crazies SF. I do not know if the premeditated attack was engineered (ESTP Panther Hit) and the Crazy Horse ESFJ was the agency? Sadist on Millon, Contrite version subcategory. 

OODA: I would have to do this for pay. Anyrate, I suspect it is secret for a reason. I am a victim of an OODA attack by Fascists and I do not know how to counter it. I can't wear their Corporation T-shirt because they come from a Nightwatch Horseman culture that I do not understand. Bulls (ESTJ) riding on a Pride of Lions (ESTP) with rhetoric from Attila (ESTP). There isn't an Architect (INTP) around. I suspect Wolves (ENTJ) though. 

I am fed up with them screwing with my head. They have destroyed my home because I did not understand. So now I have got to find a new one. And I don't like Cats (ISFP)!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright then, here is a new thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/debate-forum/2290-drowning-sea-humanity-post61000.html#post61000


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *:] I know some ESFPs. Doesn't mean that I'm not going to date this INTJ. I just need to set it up.  Fun, Fun, Fun.
> 
> :] If only Alanna was female. :tongue:
> *


...

I'd take a picture of my vag and post it here, except for the fact that I won't :dry:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Alanna said:


> ...
> 
> I'd take a picture of my vag and post it here, except for the fact that I won't :dry:


*:] It could be called artistic expression, and you could get away with it. 


Turns out the girl I liked was ISTJ anyway, I find that odd.   You has pretty high Intuition though. 


Anyway, I'm in love with Bri anyway mwhahahaa.
*


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Perseus said:


> OODA: I would have to do this for pay. Anyrate, I suspect it is secret for a reason. I am a victim of an OODA attack by Fascists and I do not know how to counter it. I can't wear their Corporation T-shirt because they come from a Nightwatch Horseman culture that I do not understand. Bulls (ESTJ) riding on a Pride of Lions (ESTP) with rhetoric from Attila (ESTP). There isn't an Architect (INTP) around. I suspect Wolves (ENTJ) though.
> 
> I am fed up with them screwing with my head. They have destroyed my home because I did not understand. So now I have got to find a new one. And I don't like Cats (ISFP)!


Damn, your posts are fun to read. XD


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Chief of Police*



snail said:


> *Error 2. Fear* - fears in the criminal are widespread, persistent, and intense; especially fears of being caught for something, fear of injury or death, or fear of a put down,
> 
> I fear being rejected, being harmed, being criticized, and especially making the wrong choice when forced to decide between being a constant dependent burden upon those I care about and acting inauthentically to the point of rejecting my values.
> 
> ...


If the Chief of Police or Bester of the Psi Cops is an ENTJ Bos and they try to apply this Cracker theory to the world they just leave corpses in their wake. (Adaptation from the Balcony by Jean Genet).

They will get a Nixon-type paranoia about plots against them. They will accuse people of being paranoid who do not agree with them, when their victims are really Para-annoyed. But they don't care!

For reasons better known to themselves they might even fight a war against the care-givers ESFJ. NT Rationals against the SF Irrationals. But they might not be able to tell the difference between a SF Crazy or a SP Artisan and an NP Questor or INTP Legal Eagle.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I actually dislike Nixon, and :| would never be chief of police because I dislike law enforcement.... or anything that forces me to do stuff, or forces me into the act of not doing. Me and Law don't actually mix well. It's actually more like bear put it. I'm 'The Challenger'. I'd lead the rebel party to take down idiots in power. :happy:

Just saying because I'm ENT Balanced aka W.O.L.F. , and not the animal, my nickname.
*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*If my thought dreams could be read, they would put my head in a guillotine*



Wolfe said:


> *I actually dislike Nixon, and :| would never be chief of police because I dislike law enforcement.... or anything that forces me to do stuff, or forces me into the act of not doing. Me and Law don't actually mix well. It's actually more like bear put it. I'm 'The Challenger'. I'd lead the rebel party to take down idiots in power. :happy:
> 
> Just saying because I'm ENT Balanced aka W.O.L.F. , and not the animal, my nickname.
> *



This is more like NTP. I will morph-shift between related types according to circumstances. I can even act out of character for short periods, but eventually I die from nervous exhuastion. 

What I can't do is act like an ESFJ unless I am feeling very safe. Feelings in the here and now are nigh impossible to work out when a mistake may get me killed. I can't work for the Horseman, Car Dealer, Taxi-Driver, Supermarket Boss, Priest, Caterer, etc. I can't take orders from people who do not undertsand and probably hate me!

"If my thought dreams could be read, they would put my head in a guillotine"

My Great Uncle was Rebel Stanton










See an example at:

http://www.johnnicholsons.com/di/209547


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*OODa Comments*

*OODA*. Speeded up reactions seems likely to result in a "Blue on Blue". This happened in Iraq.

No time to think. In social occasions and in business, it seems to me that more thinking would be best!


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

*Error 1: Energy
Error 6: The Power Thrust
Error 12: Perfectionism
Error 17: The Closed Channel
Error 22: Failure To Consider Injury To Others
Error 27: Lack Of Trust
Error 28: Refusal To Be Dependent*

Dammit, I tripped a lot of those criminal tendencies....


----------

